# Lennys first show!!



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Congrats on the placings. Lenny is a handsome fella - you've got good taste in horses.


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

Such a handsome guy!


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Very handsome boy!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Very nice, Lenny is a handsome devil!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

He is handsome! And BIG!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Frieda (May 17, 2014)

Beautiful horse! Well done!


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

CLaPorte432 said:


> He is handsome! And BIG!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


He's not that big! I'm just quite small. He is just under 15.2hh with his shoes on so probably only about 15.1 without
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

